# Italian Food Forever



## arapahoepark (May 15, 2012)

I found this for all you italian food fans:

http://www.italianfoodforever.com/

I am a nut about Italian food despite being half hispanic (maybe the European part of the Hispanic is Italian...)


----------



## Reepicheep (May 16, 2012)

*This may be the most profound and helpful post ever on Puritanboard! *

Thank you brother!

I do prefer the Sicilian variety of "Italian" food, however.


----------



## Scott1 (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a great resource, thank you.


----------



## jwithnell (May 16, 2012)

Mmmmm! My husband would love the spinach and ricotta recipe! 

My daughter gave me the English translation of_Il cucchiaio d'argento_ and it was fun to see that just like in the US "foreign" food is popular. And though I'd heard that people in cultures that have really good bakeries handy rarely bake bread at home, this was the first I'd seen a cookbook with no yeast bread recipes.


----------

